# Unexpected babies!



## Ian

Well, just went to do the daily feeding of my high casqued chameleons (Chamaeleo Hoehnelli) and found 20 live born babies!

They are tiny little things...about an inch long each. Hope to raise these on to a few months, and will then probably be selling them on.

Will get some pix this evening  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Mantis Keeper

Congrats! Good luck with the new chameleons.


----------



## Samzo

Quite a shock there mate? lol good luck with em


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

ace!  would i be able to reserve one?


----------



## Ian

yeah sure, will be growing them on a little however.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity

what sorta price we expectin?!


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

what kinda difficulty is this species to look after?

ya got any pics of em ???


----------



## Ian

I will negotiate prices nearer the time..

There is loads of info on the net about them...so bout be a waste of time me going over it.

www.chameleonjournals.com

or, any other care about chameleon sites.

I am sure Leah can give you a handful.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

